# So whose read The Seventh Serpent? (spoilers)



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, even though I've put spoilers in the title, I'll wrap this in tags anyway.



Okay, was it just me, or was that twist beyond obvious? In almost every single way bar one or two things, I guessed exactly what was happening. 

First, I was convinced right from the beginning that Medusan and his men were actually Alpha Legion, and so much was drawn to how commanding his presence was, that I was convinced he was the Primarch, which in the first case of what I guessed wrong, I thought he was Omegon. 

I was then fairly sure that they were going to try and kill Alpharius because of the hinted at split within the XX Legion. Though it turns out they were there to assassinate a loyalist Alpha Legionnaire instead, although Legate Chaitins words of "Your one of his", suggests to me that he meant Alpharius, not 'theirs' indicating Omegon as well, suggesting further than he (Chaitin) was one of Omegons men.

The most obvious 'twist' of all though was of course Numen, not being Numen. Refusing to be examined by Tarsa, the regret in his eyes as he killed a fellow XX Legionnaire. So yeah, I don't think much of McNeills ability to hide a twist.

A few other things, three primarily concerning Sharrowkyn. One, where are all these master duelists coming from? Lucius was meant to be one of the finest swordsman alive, and Sharrowkyn barely broke stride as he killed him, yet Maesen gives him much more of a run for his money, just seems odd. Secondly, what was the sword about that he and Tarsa were smelting? It wasn't one of his twin black blades, and it seemed as if it would come up later, yet nothing did. Thirdly, I wonder why Magnus asked Alpharius to spare him, what could come of this later, it certainly suggests there's something much bigger install for the shadow walker. 

Lastly though, one thing I'm still trying to re-read and get my head around. How is it, that the Alpha Legionnaire that Tarsa, is performing an autopsy on, turns out to be an Iron Hand? These were all astartes that they killed in the boarding action at the beginning, wearing XX Legion armour and fighting back. I'm just not getting how this would have happened, what's the actual twist here. That the whole vessel was full of Iron Hands wearing Alpha Legion armour, firing upon Iron Hand vessels....and pretending to be Alpha Legion......? I just really don't get it. Hopefully someone else can shed some light on it.

So yeah, below mediocre novella. Wouldn't wasted money on it. Alpharius obviously was never going to get killed, and then the 'twists' themselves are painfully obvious and anti-climactic.

Thoughts from others?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Angel of Blood said:


> Ok, even though I've put spoilers in the title, I'll wrap this in tags anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On that last point, I totally agree with makes no sense what's so ever. Also that "you're one of his" is probably the most important thing in the story tbh as it implies stuff has gone on we've not yet read and I can't wait to read.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's Graham McNeill. His idea of subtlety is painting things black for fucks sake.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Seems interesting at least that the legion would be split if I am understanding it to be correctly. That would make a lot of sense seeing how potentially powerful they could become and how there has to be a sort of twist that makes them mortal again.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I really enjoyed it, yes it was predictable but I still really liked it and with there being such a shortage or decent Heresy novels it spiked my interest in the series again.

I didn't understand the twist of the dead body either, the only thing I could think of was maybe he was being prepared to go under cover.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Highly enjoyed this, especially the last third. I am very intrigued by 


SPOILER-





































Alpharius's mention of Magnus. I would like to know what and why they have been chatting about


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

theurge33 said:


> Highly enjoyed this, especially the last third. I am very intrigued by


Did the 'twist' make any sense to you though?


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> Did the 'twist' make any sense to you though?


 I forget how to post spoiler tags but I assume that prior to the events of this book, the Alpha Legion "encountered" Meduson's ship.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Just read this for the first time today. Really enjoyed it!

The twist of Meduson and his guys not being what they seemed may have been fairly obvious but it might be unfair to write off the story because of that; there was a bit more going on that just Meduson being XX Legion and using that to try to kill the protagonists. They were trying to track down the loyalist AL and for me the real twist was Thoic suddenly attacking his own legion (fake Alpharius) and it transpiring that the Iron Hands' plan to destroy the Alpha Legion tragically turned into the Iron Hands killing a load of _loyal_ Alpha Legion, orchestrated by the real Alpharius ('Meduson')

In any case, I thought the writing was good and even though I suspected Meduson and his boys weren't really X Legion the build up was engaging. It's fun seeing the good guys working it out along the way- remember the Iron Hands, Raven Guard and Salamander haven't read Deliverance Lost. 

The whole thing with the remote controlled ship was cool. 

I'd love someone to explain the dead body turning out to be X legion though. WTF? Was that a mistake by the author? That body was recovered from a loyalist AL ship, wasn't it? So it's _possible_ that the loyalist Alpha Legion ship could have one or two Iron Hands guys with them (they're both on the Imperial side after all) but... why would the dead guy be wearing AL armour?


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

By the way, for anyone that needs reminding of the plot I found this post in another thread here. It's a really good summary of the entire story

This guy also talks about the dead body thing. 

edit: I see Words of Truth is already here. Great summary, thanks!



Words_of_Truth said:


> Ok I'll give the general outline as far as I can tell and if you want me to elaborate lets me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hydra Dominatus.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Squire said:


> By the way, for anyone that needs reminding of the plot I found this post in another thread here. It's a really good summary of the entire story
> 
> This guy also talks about the dead body thing.
> 
> ...


np  Apologies for the bad grammar though I wrote it really quick before I had to go out.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So no one else gets the Iron Hands corpse. Reassuring.....

I didn't mind the story. But the twist was still very obvious from the outset, them killing loyalists in the end would have been less obvious if McNeill hadn't already done it on _Fulgrim_.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> So no one else gets the Iron Hands corpse. Reassuring.....
> 
> I didn't mind the story. But the twist was still very obvious from the outset, them killing loyalists in the end would have been less obvious if McNeill hadn't already done it on _Fulgrim_.


 I thought the Iron Hands corpse was the real Septus Thoic. When him and Frater were blown out into space, he didn't return to the ship but was instead picked up by Meduson's (Alpharius ship) and that's where the bodies, skin, armour were switched...?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

No the body is from one of the 'Alpha Legion' crew that they killed in that first boarding action. The only working explanation I have, is that McNeill went with a very long winded, pointless and stupid way to tell us that some Iron Hands turned traitor and joined the Alpha Legion. Which again, is stupid to say at least.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> The only working explanation I have, is that McNeill went with a very long winded, pointless and stupid way to tell us that some Iron Hands turned traitor and joined the Alpha Legion.


Read this last night. My answer to this might be that the body was an IH rescued by the AL on Istvaan, or in the aftermath. That doesn't explain why his original prosthetic was replaced by an apparent kitbash, unless it was damaged beyond repair. Remember, this ship was bound for what turned out to be a loyalist AL installation, on that Alpharius was trying to locate. Odd that even the Primarch didn't know it's location.

There have been hints that the AL have infiltrated other Legions, maybe this guy was formerly embedded in the IHs. There did seem to be a lot of emphasis placed on the complexion of the corpse as well, and the fact that the golden hue to the skin did not fade away after death. Is the skin tone a signature of the AL geneseed? This, juxtaposed with the bionic arm, adds more confusion. That's my musings on it.

On the whole, this was merely an ok story. I got the feeling that we've missed a follow up to Legion. Maybe there is one in the works. They need it, rather than trying to tell their story through half assed cameos in bigger novels.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> On the whole, this was merely an ok story. I got the feeling that we've missed a follow up to Legion. Maybe there is one in the works. They need it, rather than trying to tell their story through half assed cameos in bigger novels.


Let me sing to you the song of my people.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you trying to prove my point for me? I'm talking about a full on follow up to Legion depicting what now appears to be a full blown inter-legion war.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm agreeing with you... while also pointing out that this is a phenomenon that can come in other shapes and sizes, as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Phoebus said:


> I'm agreeing with you... while also pointing out that this is a phenomenon that can come in other shapes and sizes, as well.


True. I don't think we needed a DA follow up as much as an AL one though. The inner happenings of the DA were the only ones we had any real knowledge of going into this series, and the few shorts we've had have done enough to fill the gaps, especially when you consider how bad those two novels were.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

It's hard to imagine them _not_ doing a proper follow up to Legion given its popularity and the way their story has been leading since Legion.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> True. I don't think we needed a DA follow up as much as an AL one though. The inner happenings of the DA were the only ones we had any real knowledge of going into this series, and the few shorts we've had have done enough to fill the gaps, especially when you consider how bad those two novels were.


Don't get me wrong. Between two novels, a novella, several shorts, etc., I don't expect the Dark Angels to get much more anytime soon. I think it just comes down to the fact that, while you think those shorts fill gaps, I think most of them ("Savage Weapons" aside) have done little besides raise questions and keep things purposefully murky.


----------

